# Hydration Pack Bladder Capacity



## zjchaser (Aug 23, 2004)

This is merely an informational post that I thought might be useful for some folks Since I haven't seen it listed anywhere else.

I recently picked up a USWE F4 Pro Hydration pack(uses a hydrapak bladder) and absolutely love it but noticed that I seem to run out of water quicker. It seemed like it didn't hold as much as my Camelback despite both being 3L bladders so I decided to measure the bladders that I have available. (all are 100oz/3L rated bladders)

Hydrapak - 86oz - 2.54L
Camelback - 110oz - 3.25L
Osprey - 140oz - 4.14L

another note: the hoses on the hydrapack and camelback are interchangeable.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The Osprey looks noticeably bigger. I have an old Ultimate Directions mtb pack that came with a 4l bladder. I haven't needed more than 2 lately but it's better to have extra capacity in case of an epic. Thanks for measuring.


----------

